# BMW Lease Rates - July 2007



## BMW335TT (Oct 9, 2006)

the 24 is actually a few bucks less than the 36 month


----------



## BMW Big D (Jul 12, 2007)

*Clarification*

OK, I'm in the process of shopping for a 335i coupe, and have a question for you experts.

If I use these calculations, the end payment is much higher than the advertised BMW lease offers. Of course, these offers are calculated with 10K and no options. Even if I replicate those terms in this formula, it still is significantly different.

So how do I calculate a "discount" off of the MSRP (base+options)? The alternative would be that you'd ONLY get a break if you got ONLY the base model...and that can't be right- nobody gets that.


----------



## klutz (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm looking to lease a 328i sedan. I talked some numbers with a dealer today. I mentioned the .00140 MF and he said that was the dealer rate. My rate would be .00180, but he was willing to negotiate to .00160. Is that BS? Should I insist on the .00140? He also tried to tell me the residual was 63% on a 10k lease, not 64% as listed in your post. Also BS? Just wondering if those are the tricks that get dealers a little more profit. Thanks!


----------



## klutz (Jul 14, 2007)

BMW Big D said:


> OK, I'm in the process of shopping for a 335i coupe, and have a question for you experts.
> 
> If I use these calculations, the end payment is much higher than the advertised BMW lease offers. Of course, these offers are calculated with 10K and no options. Even if I replicate those terms in this formula, it still is significantly different.
> 
> So how do I calculate a "discount" off of the MSRP (base+options)? The alternative would be that you'd ONLY get a break if you got ONLY the base model...and that can't be right- nobody gets that.


Yeah, I'm shopping for a 328i and it doesn't make sense to me either. Here's my calculation with numbers taken from BMWUSA website. The only number I'm assuming (that they don't reveal in the ad) is the MF at .00140

Money Factor	0.00140
Cap ($34,450 MSRP - $2,500 down)	= $31,950
Residual 64% of $34,450	= $22,048
Length	= 36	
Depreciation	= $275.06	(Cap - Resid / Length)
Finance Fee	= $75.60	(Cap + Resid x Money Factor)
*Net Pmt	= $350.65	*

The lease comes to $339/mo. if the MF is .00120, but that seems too low:
Money Factor= 0.0012
Cap ($34,450 MSRP - $2,500 down)	= $31,950
Residual 64% of $34,450	= $22,048
Length =	36
Depreciation	= $275.06
Finance Fee	= $64.80
*Net Pmt = $339.85*

Also remember that the lease ads don't include, tax, license, and acquisition fee. I'm not sure about the destination charge though.

Anyway, maybe someone can help us figure this out. Thanks.


----------



## cvb (May 10, 2006)

1. Dealer is permitted to mark up MF by .0004....he's meeting you half way.

2. Residual % is based on mielage...make sure you and he are on the same page about the annual mileage you want.



klutz said:


> I'm looking to lease a 328i sedan. I talked some numbers with a dealer today. I mentioned the .00140 MF and he said that was the dealer rate. My rate would be .00180, but he was willing to negotiate to .00160. Is that BS? Should I insist on the .00140? He also tried to tell me the residual was 63% on a 10k lease, not 64% as listed in your post. Also BS? Just wondering if those are the tricks that get dealers a little more profit. Thanks!


----------



## jberg (Jul 15, 2007)

*Dealer incentive*



klutz said:


> Yeah, I'm shopping for a 328i and it doesn't make sense to me either. Here's my calculation with numbers taken from BMWUSA website. The only number I'm assuming (that they don't reveal in the ad) is the MF at .00140
> 
> Money Factor	0.00140
> Cap ($34,450 MSRP - $2,500 down)	= $31,950
> ...


That stumped me for a while too. My dealer said that price includes a ~1025 discount off the MSRP. If you take that into calculation you end up with about 343.


----------



## BMW335TT (Oct 9, 2006)

where are the loyalty ratesssssssssssss?????????????????????


----------



## drwtsn32 (Sep 30, 2006)

Sweet, I just noticed that the 335xi sedan lease rate dropped for July. I ordered my car in June when the buy rate was 0.00275, but my dealer said I would get the lower rate if it went down.

Any chance it may actually go up in August (when I should be picking up my car)? If that happens will I get the lowest July rate?


----------



## dbock (Jan 8, 2004)

drwtsn32 said:


> Sweet, I just noticed that the 335xi sedan lease rate dropped for July. I ordered my car in June when the buy rate was 0.00275, but my dealer said I would get the lower rate if it went down.
> 
> Any chance it may actually go up in August (when I should be picking up my car)? If that happens will I get the lowest July rate?


Ijust picked mine up...it saved me about $35/month..yeah


----------



## uthustler (Jul 24, 2007)

PM sent, please contact me about leasing a new M5.

Matt

214.455.9493


----------



## flo (Jul 25, 2007)

*buy rate 2008 535i*

bmw dealer in LA telling me the buy rate for 2008 535i is 0.00275. 
posted above it says 0.00250. who is right. are there different rates or what is up?


----------



## BMW335TT (Oct 9, 2006)

flo said:


> bmw dealer in LA telling me the buy rate for 2008 535i is 0.00275.
> posted above it says 0.00250. who is right. are there different rates or what is up?


HES TRYING TO MAKE MORE MONEY ON YOU BY BUMPING INTEREST RATE. SO GO ELSEWHERE


----------



## flo (Jul 25, 2007)

i thought they could only up the buy rate by 0.0004 ?
the mf list that is published above is the official one from bmw fin, isn't it?


----------



## BMW335TT (Oct 9, 2006)

yes thats right. .0004 The highest he can go from .00250 is to .00290. If hes telling you00275 then he added .00025.



flo said:


> i thought they could only up the buy rate by 0.0004 ?
> the mf list that is published above is the official one from bmw fin, isn't it?


----------



## flo (Jul 25, 2007)

thanks. duh. i am an idiot. it was late. is 0.00275 a good rate? 2008 535i 12k?


----------



## BMW335TT (Oct 9, 2006)

that rate isnt that good but the bump from .00250 to .00275 will add 50 bucks to your lease. The .00250 is a 6% interest rate and the .00275 is a 6.6% interest rate. I remember when i ordered my 335 with a .00200 rate and it went down by the time i got it to .00175 and it took off 30 bucks a month on my lease



flo said:


> thanks. duh. i am an idiot. it was late. is 0.00275 a good rate? 2008 535i 12k?


----------



## connja (Jul 25, 2007)

*august lease rates*

i'm due to pick up my 535xi next week. my dealer told me that they already announced that july rates would not change in august. is it possible that he knows the august rates already, or should i simply wait until Wednesday to pick it up and be sure?? this is my first bmw, so not really sure how these things work.

thanks,
jc


----------



## BMW335TT (Oct 9, 2006)

connja said:


> i'm due to pick up my 535xi next week. my dealer told me that they already announced that july rates would not change in august. is it possible that he knows the august rates already, or should i simply wait until Wednesday to pick it up and be sure?? this is my first bmw, so not really sure how these things work.
> 
> thanks,
> jc


what price did you get on the 535. Thats next on my list


----------



## connja (Jul 25, 2007)

BMW335TT said:


> what price did you get on the 535. Thats next on my list


all taxes, fees, first month plus deposit down....

premium package, cold weather, satalite and ipod.

795 per month.

how did i do?


----------



## BMW335TT (Oct 9, 2006)

DAAAAAAAAAYUMMMM.



connja said:


> all taxes, fees, first month plus deposit down....
> 
> premium package, cold weather, satalite and ipod.
> 
> ...


----------



## arizdude (Jul 27, 2007)

*2008 528i lease quote a good deal???*

Exisitng 3 Series Leasee ordered 2008 528i from factory
Arizona dealer quoting me $49,625 on $51,660 MSRP
60% Residual
.0022 MF on 3 yr 15k miles
Should I be getting a better deal? I've heard of 3.9% July financing (MF .0016) and saw .0018 on Edmunds.
Thanks!


----------



## kbuttler (Sep 15, 2004)

BMW335TT said:


> DAAAAAAAAAYUMMMM.


Question: Will dealers have more of an incentive to move cars at the end of the month. In other words, can I get a better deal by waiting until the end of July?


----------



## XJSChris (Jun 28, 2007)

kbuttler said:


> Question: Will dealers have more of an incentive to move cars at the end of the month. In other words, can I get a better deal by waiting until the end of July?


July rates end *TUESDAY, JULY 31*.. If you want to lock-in the current rates, at least fill out the BMWFS paperwork and get approved.


----------



## pepiny2k (Sep 15, 2006)

*REsdidual on ED is calulated over US MSRP?*

Is it true that on ED Leases, the residual is calculated using US MSRP, not ED MSRP?, Sorry if the question has been asked a 1000 times before, but I'm new to ED.
Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## darnoc (Jul 8, 2007)

When can we expect to get the August Rates?


----------



## cvb (May 10, 2006)

in August.




-----> usually they get posted in the first couple of days into the month


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

pepiny2k said:


> Is it true that on ED Leases, the residual is calculated using US MSRP, not ED MSRP?, Sorry if the question has been asked a 1000 times before, but I'm new to ED.
> Thanks:thumbup:


That is 100% true.

On an ED lease the Res. value is calculated on a US MSRP.:thumbup:

Good Luck to you


----------



## andrewket (Jun 6, 2007)

Anyone have access to the Aug lease rates yet? I'm picking up a 335 Vert today and I'm planning on buying because the MF is so poor. Just curious if by some chance the rate has come down.

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## connja (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm also supposed to pick up my car today so would appreciate the August rates. I assume the dealer should have that info. If I can't find out here, I may call the dealer and tell him I WILL know the rate within a few days and will not do business with him again if it goes down and he does not give me the actual rate.


----------



## pepiny2k (Sep 15, 2006)

dencoop said:


> That is 100% true.
> 
> On an ED lease the Res. value is calculated on a US MSRP.:thumbup:
> 
> Good Luck to you


Thanks a lot bencoop!. This is great news when crunching my numbers for a Lease through ED


----------



## gagmd (Jul 31, 2007)

*lease rates*

Got a 535Xi for 39 months with a residual of 60%, same as 36 months poseted, but monthly price will be cheaper.


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

andrewket said:


> Anyone have access to the Aug lease rates yet? I'm picking up a 335 Vert today and I'm planning on buying because the MF is so poor. Just curious if by some chance the rate has come down.
> 
> Thanks,
> Andrew


I should have them posted by over the w/e.

I don't think you will like the 335 conv rate as we are doing a lot of leases right now on these from our finance sources:

http://www.leasecompare.com/quick_l...&ModelID=122&StyleID=135&vehicle=2007+BMW+335


----------



## bd3521 (Aug 2, 2007)

sorry for the dumb question but do the posted residuals represent 10 or 12k miles per year? thanks!


----------



## JimO'B (Jun 4, 2007)

Tarry - 
Do you have access to BMWFS' August MF rates for the 5 series - specifically 535xi?
Thanks


----------



## BMW335TT (Oct 9, 2006)

we also want the royalty rates i have been asking about for 3 months now. Thanks


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

bd3521 said:


> sorry for the dumb question but do the posted residuals represent 10 or 12k miles per year? thanks!


Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms


----------



## mantisG35 (Nov 28, 2006)

anyone has the lease rates for August 07?

Im mostly interested in 335i coupe, but it'd be nice to have the whole list for this month again.

thanks


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

mantisG35 said:


> anyone has the lease rates for August 07?
> 
> Im mostly interested in 335i coupe, but it'd be nice to have the whole list for this month again.
> 
> thanks


As soon as we get them I'll have them posted. Should be shortly.


----------



## BravoMikeWiskey (May 28, 2007)

2007 335i Coupe .00200 58%/36 mo 15k

2007 335i Conv - no change from July - Standard Rate 59%/36 mo 15k


----------



## pepiny2k (Sep 15, 2006)

*What about August Lease RAtes for X5 3.0 and 4.8?*



BravoMikeWiskey said:


> 2007 335i Coupe .00200 58%/36 mo 15k
> 
> 2007 335i Conv - no change from July - Standard Rate 59%/36 mo 15k


What about the August Lease Rates (Residual and MF) for X5 3.0 and 4.8? I mighjt be closing a deal tomorrow!. Thank you so much for your help


----------



## guenelin (Feb 4, 2006)

did the Z4's increase dramatically? I just priced one on BMWUSA.com and it was insane... looks like I'll just have to wait until spring and order an ED 335 convertible (leases should be lower, and I might just buy it anyway).


----------



## Trey100 (Nov 23, 2006)

guenelin said:


> did the Z4's increase dramatically? I just priced one on BMWUSA.com and it was insane... looks like I'll just have to wait until spring and order an ED 335 convertible (leases should be lower, and I might just buy it anyway).


Not sure but the Z4 Roadster money factor and residuals were very aggressive last month. You could get a fully loaded model for very little (relative to the MSRP).....was a good time to jump on a lease for a Z4 roadster.


----------



## guenelin (Feb 4, 2006)

I know. I almost but a Z4 3.0Si and I didn't pull the trigger because I think I'm going to wait to just buy a 335 convertible next spring. I'll pay much more, but it's a really cool new car.


----------



## BravoMikeWiskey (May 28, 2007)

pepiny2k said:


> What about the August Lease Rates (Residual and MF) for X5 3.0 and 4.8? I mighjt be closing a deal tomorrow!. Thank you so much for your help


Same as July - no change


----------



## arizdude (Jul 27, 2007)

*August Incentives for Existing MBWFS customers?*

Tarry-
Thanks for posting the August lease rates. I assume the rates posted are for the general public. Do you know if BWM has a better MF for existing BMWFS customers in August? Leasing 528i 36/15k.

Thanks.


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

arizdude said:


> Tarry-
> Thanks for posting the August lease rates. I assume the rates posted are for the general public. Do you know if BWM has a better MF for existing BMWFS customers in August? Leasing 528i 36/15k.
> 
> Thanks.


I think you are referring to the loyalty rates. I have not been able to confirm them yet. They may even be regional.


----------



## arizdude (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes. I did mean owner loyalty rates. I have .0022 locked in but am hoping for a better rate before my car comes in later this month.


----------

